# # of 100m+ buildings built, U/C, approved in your city



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> Milan has 50 100m+ highrises? I am surprised. Is it for Milan city proper or the whole agglomeration?


Genius is counting also the suburbs, part of the metro-area.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Milan has 50 100m+ highrises? I am surprised. Is it for Milan city proper or the whole agglomeration?


Yep: many are in the agglomeration
To be honest I was quite surprised too while I was counting 'em on the diagram; I expected something like 30 or so

I think one of the main elements which contributes to the datus is this masterplan project in Sesto San Giovanni where 20 towers of 110 m are forecasted with some other dozens between 60 and 90 m




























http://www.urbanfile.it/index.asp?ID=3&SID=123

Current status is on hold, due to the crisis, but they say they're gonna to start the works soon (and I hope so)

Obviously many of 50 highrises I listed are just projects or u/c, as the thread starter asked for highrises in any status, not just completed ones
Anyway many of those I listed are currently u/c

For istance, only in that area I show below there are 6 highrises over 100 m u/c now (some of them almost topped out)

_September 2010_









Finally Skymino's diagram, where I took the data, is quite accurate, even if not 'perfect' maybe... but it's way more accurate than SSP one, that's for sure


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stockholm 5


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO (All the country)161 - 163
(Counting twin towers as 2)

Mexico City 99 - 101 (not sure about the height of 2 buildings)
Acapulco 20
Monterrey 9
Huixquilucan 7
Zapopan 6
San Pedro Garza 5
Puebla 4
Puerto Vallarta 3
Mazatlán 3
Guadalajara 2
Cancún 1
Santa Catarina 1
Ciudad Victoria 1


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

This is the Italian Diagram, among these high-rise buildings, there are those in Milan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

skymino rulez!!!!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you also counting cities in the metro area?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Japan

_Tokyo Metro: 638_

Tokyo: 480
Yokohama: 51
Chiba: 37
Saitama: 37
Kawasaki: 25

_Osaka Metro: 227_

Osaka: 149
Kobe: 47

The cities and metro's don't add up since there also some tower in some smaller cities in the metro. 

Other cities:

Nagoya:29
Sapporo: 15

I have counted the completed, U/C, proposal, on hold buildings. I don't think all proposals are included because not everything is listed in the several Japanese lists I have checked, it might actually be a bit more.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Cities with at least 20:*


01. Hong Kong 680
02. Tokyo 638
03. New York 503
04. Toronto 258
05. Chicago 235

06. Osaka 227
07. Mexico City 163
08. Sydney 158
09. Melbourne 136 
10. Los Angeles 76

11. Brisbane 75
12. Gold Coast 70
13. Houston 69
14. San Francisco 67
15. Atlanta 66

16. Calgary 64
17. Miami 63
18. Las Vegas 58
19. Milan 50
20. Vancouver 49

21. Philadelphia 48
22. Seattle 48
23. Boston 46
24. Dallas 44
25. Montreal 41

26. Denver 39
27. Frankfurt 36
28. Minneapolis 30
29. San Diego 29
30. Nagoya 29

31. Detroit 26
32. Honolulu 25
33. Rotterdam 24
34. Perth 23
35. Pittsburgh 23

36. Jersey City 22


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

hong kong has about 8,000 highrises. as far as i know there are at least 800 towers over 100m already built. another ~250 are under construction and approved, respectively. about the proposed ones, i have no (reliable) information. i'll try to find some sources (links) stating the right numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

According to http://www.paris-skyscrapers.fr/index.html, Paris has 87 built or approved 100 m+ buildings in the metro (27 in the tiny municipality). 
Chimneys and radio towers like the Eiffel tower are excluded.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> According to http://www.paris-skyscrapers.fr/index.html, Paris has 87 built or approved 100 m+ buildings in the metro (27 in the tiny municipality).
> Chimneys and radio towers like the Eiffel tower are excluded.


So it would rank 10th in the world, and 1st in Europe. Interesting.

Although personally I think a ranking based on the number of 150m+ buildings would be more appropriate, because they have more impact in the skyline.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> So it would rank 10th in the world, and 1st in Europe. Interesting.


Knowing quite well Paris I'm not surprised honestly... people, even here on SSC, normally think Paris highrises are only in la Defense, while only counting Front-de-Seine and XIII Arrondissement around Place d'Italie, there are dozens of +100 m towers. Then there is Tour Montparnasse and the nearby Meridien hotel, Concorde hotel, a coupple of towers at La Villette, the tower at Curie University, the twin towers les mercuriales at Bagnolet, and other ones single towers in the Banlieue, as in Boulogne Billancourt or in St-Denis

And I'm only counting the built ones


----------



## motion (Oct 13, 2009)

omg australia definitely takes the cake for a skyscraper country 4 of the top 15 are all australian cities and only 22 million people!!! very ironic as australians hate tall buildings


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

motion said:


> omg australia definitely takes the cake for a skyscraper country 4 of the top 15 are all australian cities and only 22 million people!!! very ironic as australians hate tall buildings


chinese (mega-) cities are still missing, so australia will likely fall behind.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Knowing quite well Paris I'm not surprised honestly... people, even here on SSC, normally think Paris highrises are only in la Defense, while only counting *Front-de-Seine *and XIII Arrondissement around Place d'Italie, there are dozens of +100 m towers. Then there is Tour Montparnasse and the nearby Meridien hotel, Concorde hotel, a coupple of towers at La Villette, *the tower at Curie University*, the twin towers les mercuriales at Bagnolet, and other ones single towers in the Banlieue, as in Boulogne Billancourt or in St-Denis
> 
> And I'm only counting the built ones


These highrises aren't 100 m+. 

But indeed if we set the threshold at 90 m, the tower count rises to 135.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

isaidso said:


> *Cities with at least 20:*
> 
> 
> 01. Hong Kong 680
> ...


Where did you get this data from? My count for Miami for completed 100m+ buildings is 80. That count increases to 117 if you count Miami Beach, Aventura, and Sunny Isles (in other words increase Miami's tiny 35 square mile city limits to what would basically be an average size for a large US city).


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

I think I count 21 (built or u/c) in Rotterdam proper. There's not much over 100 m in the remainder of the metro (maybe two). However if we count Rotterdam and The Hague as one metro area (which is perfectly defendable) I'd put the grand total for buildings (not counting other structures like, towers, bridges and chimney's) over 100m at 33.


----------



## DoublEight (Feb 11, 2010)

Jakarta has at least 240 built or U/C, at least 11 on hold and around 30 proposed


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

julesstoop said:


> I think I count 21 (built or u/c) in Rotterdam proper. There's not much over 100 m in the remainder of the metro (maybe two). However if we count Rotterdam and The Hague as one metro area (which is perfectly defendable) I'd put the grand total for buildings (not counting other structures like, towers, bridges and chimney's) over 100m at 33.


Check the first post on page 1, a link was provided. Unlike the 200 m+ thread, it would be far too hard to check the validity of every entry, so I'm treating it more like an open source file where people contribute. After a while, we should get a *rough* guide.

The list includes built, u/c, approved, prep, and proposals. As you can see, it's prone to wild swings. This thread is more for fun than anything else. Only 1 Chinese city has been added so far, so look for the list to change dramatically once/if submissions are made.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I found a list on CTBUH for completed buildings, so I'll post that with a link. This is the top 50 ranked by 'Combined Heights' which is the height in metres of all buildings over 100 m added together. 

*City: # of buildings 100 metres or more---Combined Heights in metres*

*01. Hong Kong: 2,354---333,836 
02. New York: 794---109,720
03. Tokyo: 556---73,008
04. Dubai: 403---66,248
05. Shanghai: 430---59,958

06. Bangkok: 355---48,737
07. Chicago: 341---48,441
08. Ghuangzhou: 295---42,865
09. Seoul: 282---39,308
10. Kuala Lumpur: 244---34,035

11. Singapore: 238---33,735
12. Shenzhen: 235---33,435
13. Chongqing: 226---31,475
14. Toronto: 216---27,867
15. Panama City: 185---27,478

16. Manila: 186---26,307
17. Jakarta: 170---23,674
18. Sao Paulo: 194---22,794
19. Osaka: 172---22,754
20. Beijing: 172---22,192

21. Macau: 131---19,597
22. Moscow: 132---18,504
23. Tianjin: 131---18,259
24. Nanjing: 110---16,784
25. Mumbai: 118---16,331

26. Miami: 137---18,385
27. Buenos Aires: 122---15,254
28. Sydney: 102---13,933
29. Mexico City: 114---13,862
30. Dalian: 93---12,803

31. Houston: 86---12,614
32. Doha: 78---12,254
33. Istanbul: 90---11,897
34. Honolulu: 104---11,855
35. San Francisco: 88---11,582

36. Wuhan: 79---11,236
37. Busan: 64---10,556
38. Shenyang: 76---10,479
39. Atlanta: 73---10,471
40. Chengdu: 81---10,453

41. Los Angeles: 70---10,062
42. Melbourne: 69---9,868
43. Paris: 78---9,558
44. Qingdao: 68---9,404
45. Rio de Janeiro: 73: 8,867

46. Xiamen: 66---8,584
47. Hangzhou: 62---8,463
48. Las Vegas: 59: 8,241
49. Dallas: 53---7,879
50. Tel Aviv: 59---7,679*


*Maroon: Cities in Asia (28)
Navy: Cities in America (16)
Green: Cities in the Rest of the World (6)*

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

That's awesome! Cheers! In a couple of years, Melbourne could add another 56 buildings to that list including 6 >200m, 8 between 150m and 199m, and 42 between 100m and 149m.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> That's awesome! Cheers! In a couple of years, Melbourne could add another 56 buildings to that list including 6 >200m, 8 between 150m and 199m, and 42 between 100m and 149m.


It's an interesting way that they've quantified the bulk of a city's skyline. I quite like it. Honestly, I would have guessed that Melbourne and Sydney were closer to each other. Based on those numbers you've provided:

6x~250=1,500
8x~175=1,400
42x~125=5,250

Grand total of 8,150. Add that to Melbourne's 9,868 and it's up to 18,018. The other cities will be building as well, but Melbourne should move up quite a bit. Do you think they'll catch Sydney, presently at 13,933?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I'm surprised Moscow and Mexico City are lower than Toronto. I suppose those two cities have a whack of towers in the 70-100 metre range.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

isaidso said:


> It's an interesting way that they've quantified the bulk of a city's skyline. I quite like it. Honestly, I would have guessed that Melbourne and Sydney were closer to each other. Based on those numbers you've provided:
> 
> 6x~250=1,500
> 8x~175=1,400
> ...


I guess it depends on whether Sydney builds at a quick enough pace to keep Melbourne off it's heels. Currently, over the next few years, Sydney's projects could add a combined height of 5,293m (plus existing 13,993m = 19,286m) which would put both Sydney and Melbourne rather close to one another. Who knows what will get scrapped, put on hold, or proposed between now and then - I guess only time will tell. Interesting times, nonetheless.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I guess it depends on whether Sydney builds at a quick enough pace to keep Melbourne off it's heels. Currently, over the next few years, Sydney's projects could add a combined height of 5,293m (plus existing 13,993m = 19,286m) which would put both Sydney and Melbourne rather close to one another. Who knows what will get scrapped, put on hold, or proposed between now and then - I guess only time will tell. Interesting times, nonetheless.


Yes, I'll be watching that unfold with great interest. Sydney is 41.2% ahead of Melbourne on a quantitative basis so it would be quite a feat if it happened so quickly. Maybe in 7-8 years it will be neck and neck.

Here in America, I'll watch whether Toronto can make a dent in Chicago's lead. Chicago (48,441) is a whopping 73.8% ahead of Toronto (27,867) on a quantitative basis, so it will take a monumental effort on Toronto's part. 

Toronto could add about 137 buildings over the next 5 years. There are 11 > 200m, roughly 26 between 150 m and 199 m, and roughly 70 between 100 m and 149 m:

11x~250=2,750
26x~175=4,550
70x~125=8,750

Grand total of 16,050m. Add that to Toronto's 27,867m and you get 43,917m. It's still not enough to haul Chicago in and that's if Chicago built nothing. Still, the gap between Chicago and Toronto is going to close substantially. 

It will be interesting to re-visit this in 2016! How close will Melbourne and Sydney be, how close will Toronto and Chicago be?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Marcanadian said:


> I'm surprised Moscow and Mexico City are lower than Toronto. I suppose those two cities have a whack of towers in the 70-100 metre range.


That's probably what it is. Notice that Toronto (27,867) is ahead of Sao Paulo (22,794) too. A more amazing thing is that Toronto may build about 16,000m+ of combined height just in the next 5 years. That's more than cities like Buenos Aires, Sydney, and Mexico City have in total; and just a little less than Moscow's total.

Hong Kong seems to be in a class of its own. :shocked:


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Hong Kong seems to be in a class of its own. :shocked:


That's because the 100m cut-off exaggerates skylines with lots of very tall buildings but few 20 floor ones (Hong Kong, Dubai, Chicago).
If you picked a lower cut off, say 50m (which is still tall in my city) then these would be overwhelmed by the much larger Tokyo, Shanghai, Seoul and Sao Paulo megacities.
Its still an interesting list though!


----------



## ashok201 (Apr 20, 2011)

Strategic Planning assesses performance by reviewing procedures, costs and clinical outcomes against national and best-in-class hospital benchmarks. Using our patented predictive model, we forecast market trends, including the impact of evolving technologies and changing practice patterns to develop an informed view of the future.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

jacks said:


> That's because the 100m cut-off exaggerates skylines with lots of very tall buildings but few 20 floor ones (Hong Kong, Dubai, Chicago).
> If you picked a lower cut off, say 50m (which is still tall in my city) then these would be overwhelmed by the much larger Tokyo, Shanghai, Seoul and Sao Paulo megacities.
> Its still an interesting list though!


I'm well aware of that, but a good point to make. I suppose it's not obvious to everyone. It would be nice to see the same list with a 50m cut off, than another with a 150 m cut off. Notice Vancouver is nowhere on the list.


----------

